# Two R35 GT-R's at Nissan GT-R owners meet in LA - pictures



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

2009 Nissan GT-R: Pictures from GT-R owners meet - R35 GT-R


2009 Nissan GT-R: R35 GT-R roll in at GT-R owners meet

2009 Nissan GT-R: Nissan Skyline GT-R video from Nissan R35 GT-R introduction


Pictures and videos. R32 , R33 , R34 , R35 and a couple of Hakosuka.


----------



## Big_Carp (Dec 29, 2007)

I saw a video of those 2 cars on youtube showing the exhaust note. Pretty nice and very 350Z like.


----------

